# Mouth Ulcers



## falcon123 (Jul 19, 2010)

The lurgy I had at the end of last week is starting to clear although I still feel rather drained. The worse problem is that I woke up on Saturday with a mouthful of mouth ulcers (pun not intended). Whilst I have had a couple in the past I have never had so many - left, right, top, bottom, everywhere. It is making eating and drinking extremely difficult. Normal painkillers have no effect. Rinstead pastilles advised by the chemist again do nothing. About the only thing that relieves things is ice cream that is just melting or a chilled plain yogurt. Apart from two cups of luke warm coffee all I have drunk today is plain water. All suggestions to relieve the discomfort welcome.


----------



## margie (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried a salt water wash - made with boiled water that you allow to cool ?

You could try sucking on cloves too, or try something like bonjella.  

I think maybe you should check in with your GP and see if there is anything they can suggest to reduce the length of time you have the blisters - maybe some form of mouth-wash.

Hope you start feeling better soon


----------



## bev (Jul 19, 2010)

Try 'dequacaine' lozengers from the chemist -tesco's own make are cheaper and you can get them sugar free in some places. The are an antiseptic and they deaden and numb your mouth - so you have one 20 minutes before eating and it helps you to eat. I think you are limited to how many you can have in one day.Hope you feel better soon.Bev


----------



## Donald (Jul 19, 2010)

Have you tried Bonjela link below or a mouthwash I had used bonjela and the last one I had I used a mouthwash and both worked.Hope you find something to clear them up.

http://www.bonjela.co.uk/


----------



## shirl (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi Falcon, 
Think maybe you should go to your GP as you may have Thrush, which is quite common in Diabetics. Good luck with it anyway, take care, shirl x


----------



## shiv (Jul 19, 2010)

Another good one is Anbesol - you can buy it in a small bottle, you dab it onto the ulcer and it numbs it. I find it really good. I always end up getting it on the end of my tongue though and end up with a numb tongue too!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't get them often thank heavens, but when I do I also use Dequacaine. They're a really good analgaesic I use for sore throats as well.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 20, 2010)

Hope you feel better soon. If you are no better see the doctor as oral thrush is quite common after a virus, in the mean time try live natural yoghurt.


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 22, 2010)

Got an emergency appointment with the GP today (should really have gone two days ago). In addition to still felling somewhat run down the ulcers were getting worse. I had started wondering if I had "hand, Foot and Mouth Disease" but it appears that having been pulled down by the virus an infection got in somehow and has run riot. Eating was a nightmare as everything felt like glass splinters (and things like salt were agony), drinks has to be cold or tepid and brushing teeth had become near impossible. Anyway I have now been given "horse" sized antibioticcs and hopefully things will settle down in a few days.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Goodness! Hope the pills do the trick, sounds awful  I've just noticed a little ulcer on my tongue after feeling very run down - hope I'm not heading the same way!.

I remember dequacaine tablets from when I was little! I think I had them for sore throats/tonsilitis.


----------



## shirl (Jul 22, 2010)

So glad you went to doc. Good luck with taking the pills!! LOL


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck falcon


----------



## Copepod (Jul 23, 2010)

falcon123 said:


> Got an emergency appointment with the GP today (should really have gone two days ago). In addition to still felling somewhat run down the ulcers were getting worse. I had started wondering if I had "hand, Foot and Mouth Disease" but it appears that having been pulled down by the virus an infection got in somehow and has run riot. Eating was a nightmare as everything felt like glass splinters (and things like salt were agony), drinks has to be cold or tepid and brushing teeth had become near impossible. Anyway I have now been given "horse" sized antibioticcs and hopefully things will settle down in a few days.



Very briefly off topic - I watched "Victorian Pharmacy" on BBC2 last night - they demonstrated giving a real horse really huge balls of medicine - about size of ping pong balls! Actually, programme, which covers medicine & dentistry as well as pharmacy and herbs, is an all round good reminder of advantages of living in these times.


----------



## Caroline (Jul 23, 2010)

Glad you have seen a docotor and hope you are feeling better soon. The horse sized antibitoics should clear things up nicely for you.


----------



## am64 (Jul 23, 2010)

hope the anti bios sort it out for you falcon ...last month i had a rotten virus type thingy that i ended up having 2 courses of anti bios for as it caused an abscess on my front tooth ..tis better now But the tooth is now loose and so i think im going to loose it aswell  it was apartently due to the virus ...nasty nasty ....


----------



## falcon123 (Jul 30, 2010)

Well they took a couple of days to start taking effect. The feverish periods went and the soreness started reducing. At the moment I still have one ulcer on the gum line next to a crown. Slightly worried about it in case it compromises the tooth.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi

Does anyone remember the purple stuff they used to put on your ulcers at school?
Well you can buy a big bottle for less than a pound from the chemist - I think it is called Gentian Violet - it is excellent for ulcers.

Strangely - I have just had an awful stomach virus and have been left with lips full of painful cold sores - I very rarely get these. They are going but there seems to be one fresh one for each one that goes. 

Could this be due to Diabetes?

Hope you are all clear soon Falcon.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi Lucy, I doubt the diabetes directly played a part - more likely just the virus. Cold sores are caused by the herpes virus that you often pick up in childhood from contact with a carrier - maybe your old gran's sloppy kiss  It lies dormant in nerve roots until it gets activated by being run down, stressed or unwell (which I suppose might be due to diabetes!).


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2010)

UV light can also play a part in reactivating herpes virus - eg lips exposed to sun.


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 31, 2010)

Now that explains it - was lying on a beach all last week and when coming off the beach my tummy bug started  then got the sores - no one else in the family got it  - i am not sure if bug was from swimming in the sea though. I did swallow a fair bit of devonshire sea!


----------



## am64 (Jul 31, 2010)

i was down in devon a fews weeks back and the sea was soooo clear it was lovely ...sorry to hear your unwell lucy aswell ...ive got and ear infection


----------



## lucy123 (Jul 31, 2010)

Crikey - lots of folk seem poorly at the moment.
The sea certainly was clear - I was at Croyde with the beautiful big waves - problem was I drank a lot of them!

Hope we all feel better soon.


----------



## am64 (Jul 31, 2010)

croyde lovely we were in appledore last year and kids (opps sorry my young adults) had a great time at westward ho ! ..we were on the beach in douth Devon this year at Beesands ......yep lots of lurgys around grrrrrr i am really fed up of it TBH i pick up everything and anything ! hope you and falcon and any one else suffering feel better soon x


----------



## Copepod (Jul 31, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Now that explains it - was lying on a beach all last week and when coming off the beach my tummy bug started  then got the sores - no one else in the family got it  - i am not sure if bug was from swimming in the sea though. I did swallow a fair bit of devonshire sea!



It's very unlikely you got herpes virus from seawater - most people catch herpes virus as children, kissed by older relatives, as Northerner explained. Tummy bugs are relatively common after swimming in the sea - always best to keep your mouth closed and not swallow any water, but easier said than done. See "Surfers Against Sewage" or "Blue Flag" scheme for further details about UK seawater quality, although both tend to concentrate on places where people swim and / or surf, so if you were swimming at a remote beach, they can't help much. But actually drinking clean salty water can make mouth and tummy sore / feeling sick, even if there's no infection.


----------



## Monica (Jul 31, 2010)

Copepod said:


> UV light can also play a part in reactivating herpes virus - eg lips exposed to sun.



Yep - I got a coldsore 2 weeks ago, after I got sunburnt on my face in Flamingoland. I'm sure it's the sunburn that made my virus break out!!!

 I rarely get them now, not compared to when I was a child and they don't get as big anymore either (that might be due to a brilliant cream that's available now  )


----------

